# Looking for Club



## Cacciatore (Aug 11, 2017)

My hunting property fell through this year, so I am need of a place to go for this season. I am open to anything in the state, just leave the details here. I would prefer a more family orientated club that I could bring my wife and kids to.

Thank You.


----------



## Cacciatore (Aug 18, 2017)

Bump.....Still looking
Anything around 2 - 3 hours of the Atlanta area.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 19, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## revrandyf (Aug 19, 2017)

Take a look at Briar Creek Sportsman's Club - 15000+ acres; dog and still hunting; family oriented; good club house and facilities; ponds and creeks for fishing.  Located (primarily) in Burke County.


----------



## Cacciatore (Aug 19, 2017)

@revrandyf PM sent.

@mguthrie Sending out a phone call tomorrow.


----------



## revrandyf (Aug 20, 2017)

Did not receive it.


----------



## Cacciatore (Aug 24, 2017)

Bump...still looking


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 24, 2017)

Cacciatore said:


> My hunting property fell through this year, so I am need of a place to go for this season. I am open to anything in the state, just leave the details here. I would prefer a more family orientated club that I could bring my wife and kids to.
> 
> Thank You.



I see where several clubs made contact. U most be looking for something special as well. To fit u. 
Maybe u could elaborate a little more for the ones to contact u. 
Like price range
Need camp house or do u have camper. 
How many acres. Per member or details like this. 
Guess wife and kids hunt.


----------



## Cacciatore (Aug 24, 2017)

Not really looking for anything special, just a decent place to hunt for the year. Yes, several clubs have reached out to me, and I am following them but still want to see what else is out there. 

I'm not trying to be picky this late in the season, but I would like something along the lines of a QDM club, a place that I could bring my kids and wife(they won't just view), within about 2 hours of Atlanta area, because I do not own a camper, so if it is over 2 hours would need a place to stay if available.


----------



## 78Bronco (Sep 17, 2017)

I've got the following open.  May be too far away for you but can't hurt to try.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=905715&highlight=


----------

